# Booze train



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I am getting ready to start working on MY train board (spent the last two years making one for my grandkids). I went into town yesterday and stopped by the little hobby shop (Sidetrax Hobbies) to peruse through their "used case". Craig, the owner, is a very knowledgeable guy and has helped me quite a bit by answering a lot of my questions. He has an HO and O gauge layout in the store ( he also flies a mean RC helicopter!).... but I digress. I picked up an Athearn box car (like new condition) with a beer logo on it. Nice weight,... with Kaydee couplers... $6. Now I am on the hunt for other box cars with beer/alcohol logos on them. Wonder if they make a Jack Daniels locomotive.....

Sidetrax sells on ebay,... so feel pretty confident the stuff you buy from him is well described and fairly priced....


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Robes,
There's a bunch of beer/wine/spirits cars available. Hit eBay and watch what happens. :laugh:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Whatcha need is one of these!









Wait someone on here has one of these!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

eBay is gonna be most of help finding select booze cars.

I got a coors and a schlitz beer cars unbuilt for 6 bucks a piece.. Just gotta be patient


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey nimt is that a roundhouse 3 truck Shay hauling that wild turkey??


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Sean,.... that gives me and idea..... Give me a few days to put it together.....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I did see a complete, seals intact, Jack Daniels train set...at the Plano, TX train show. locomotive cars and caboose were also whiskey holders...


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Whatcha need is one of these!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that one-of-a-kind in the whole world Black Velvet car looks pretty cool running around my layout!
Sean is much too modest to tell you folks that he personally created that beauty from scratch.
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I may have to make a booze car for my trains.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

i have a beer truck for my layout  perhaps I should put it on a flat car and make that part of your "booz train" LOL!!!


perhaps I should try to make one of them Snhebel (spelling?) cars with the bottle...


----------



## GN.2-6-8-0 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have at this time 50 or so of the old Train Miniature beer cars I've been collecting for years.
get quite a few comments when I run them at our club open houses or other shows lol.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Grabbem88 said:


> Hey nimt is that a roundhouse 3 truck Shay hauling that wild turkey??


Nope that one is a custom edition Bachmann with Tsunami sound, But I do have 2 other Roundhouse shays with can motors and Tsunami sound too.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool!! I have a bachmann spectrum 3 truck Shay pulling 2 kadee log disconnects and that itty bitty kadee caboose.. I think I ran mine a whopping 5x..

BTP since we are prospecting beer/whine cars I'm looking for a corona car
And a Jim beam car did they ever make those 2?? Those 2 labels has gotten me in a lot of trouble back in the day when I used to drink...


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Do a search on ebay for "billboard reefer HO" and you will find there are several beer reefers up for sale right now. Included are Budweiser, Schlitz, Anchor Steam, Tivoli, Pabst, Peerless, Country Club, and Edelweiss.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have beer refers, I want a car towing a large bottle.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

My father inherited a bunch of older HO billboard reefers, mostly beer and spirit cars from a fellow that collected them up until the 70's, many are old Ambroid or other wood kits. Once I am unpacked a bit I will post a pic of them.

Craig


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I came across a Seagrams crown royal engine and a few cars separate 

Anybody know who made them? Life-like tyco bachmann?? I doubt its a higher end manufacturer but still cool looking


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

There were 2 Seagrams cars for sale here on the Buy and Trade section,... and they were snapped up pronto before I could get to them. That is actually what started my idea of a "booze train"...


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well check eBay but the guy had some bad reports so I'm iffy but I like the purple and gold..


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Can't find one on ebay. What description are you using in the search engine?


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Once you're in HO Scale, just search 'beer.' 'Ale,' 'Brew' and 'brewery' also show a few more. There's one guy who offers some custom decals and I think he has Corona in the mix.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I get decal sheets from a guy in Texas. I know it's a lot more work than just buying cars already made up, but sometimes you can't get them.
Here are some of the ones I've gotten.


----------

